
Arm co-founder: deals like Nvidia sale may undermine UK's tech vision - jimnotgym
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2020/sep/14/arm-co-founder-deals-like-nvidia-sale-may-undermine-uks-tech-vision
======
jimnotgym
I can't imagine the UK competition bodies are strong enough to act, but they
really should

